# Pheasants in Pingree?



## zickert (Sep 8, 2002)

Staying in Pingree from the 18th-23rd of October mostly for duck hunting, but would like to chase a few roosters. Will we have to travel far for good pheasant hunting or does this area hold decent birds. If we have to travel, where would you recommend. Thanks for any response.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They pheasant population around there is pretty much hit and miss. I would recommend heading west, the closer to the Missouri R., the better the chance.

Hope that helps.


----------



## zickert (Sep 8, 2002)

Chris

Thanks for the help. I am a newcomer to ND. We have some private land to hunt in Pingree (by the way, how's the water around that area and duck numbers), but we are going to stay mobile. Is there any map outlining the areas that provide good pheasant numbers. I have the plots map book, but that is all. I am not going to hire an outfitter so I guess the south west is out. We are farmers from Wisconsin and we know how to scout. Thanks for any help. This website is great!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words.

Pingree is alright for water and duck conditions. I haven't heard many complaints, and it was in good condition when I was through there a month ago.

The further you head west, the more CRP you'll encounter. I know a landowner to the west of you about 30 miles that claims he's seeing a lot more pheasants this year, so it sounds optimistic.

Head west. :wink:


----------

